# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi, I am new and if you have a makeup question, Im your expert!

## Tallora

I am the owner of Mobile Make-Overs Australia, an award winning hair and makeup team based in Adelaide. (but we travel all over the place, interstate and overseas included!) 
With over 14years, multiple awards and experience spanning the wedding, fashion, film and theatre industries, I have quite a bit of knowledge about hair and makeup styling.  Along with my qualifications, I am also qualified in Fashion, Beauty Therapy, Training and Assessment, Nails, Airbrush Makeup, FX makeup, Hairstyling and Lash extensions.  
If you have a question about your wedding, formal, birthday, or general hair and makeup question, feel free to ask me.  I have been a makeup trainer for over 7years and am happy to share my knowledge.  
Now I'm sure that there are many tradies that could do with a makeover  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Now I'm sure that there are many tradies that could do with a makeover

  I'm up for a rebuild :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Well this is different ... welcome.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Well this is different

  I blame all those TV home "make over" shows  :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

Renovating the renovators! Why not!?  :Smilie:

----------


## Random Username

Just think of the hair styling options that are open to you once you embrace cornice cement instead of hair gel, or 2 pac poly instead of nail polish, or even those darling piercings done with a C bradder (or ramset gun for the more carefree)!

----------


## Tallora

I was told this was  a forum for all industries, as it was linked to one of my advertisers who suggested I join. Clearly its not. But hey, you guys have wives and girlfriends, and  halloween and fx with blood and guts might be funny.  That is also a speciality. Halloween is coming up and who says renovating is only for bulidings

----------


## OBBob

... and let's not forget there are girls on here too.  :Smilie:

----------


## GeoffW1

> ... and let's not forget there are girls on here too.

  Hey, 
True. Equal opportunities then. 
Cheers

----------


## Random Username

You'd probably do better in the homeone forums - they tend to have a higher percentage of women members.

----------


## shauck

Although this particular girl doesn't wear makeup. Halloween sounds fun tho.

----------

